# IOS Developer Program : Activation



## Yo Eight (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, 

Après pas mal d'hésitation, j'ai finalement franchi le pas pour souscrire au IOS Developer Program (individuel). Tout se fait facilement juste après avoir donné les informations bancaires.

Je reçois assez rapidement le mail d'activation, mais quand je clique sur le code d'activation, on me dit que l'on ne peut pas procéder à l'activation car on ne peut pas valider mes informations d'identifications. 

Bien que je ne comprenne pourquoi ça n'a pas été validé avant de passer à la caisse , j'apprends par la suite que mes informations de facturation ne coincident pas avec les informations de mon compte. Je vérifie, tout est à l'identique et aucun caractère spécial n'est inséré dans les formulaires (on ne sait jamais)

On me propose donc de remplir un formulaire que je dois faxer en y ajoutant des documents dont j'ignore l'existence (qu'ils auraient pu demander avant de faire payer si c'était bloquant)

Je viens à vous pour demander quels sont ces documents à fournir et si c'est vraiment "chiant" à obtenir (comme des démarches administratives) serait-il possible de se faire remboursé ?

J'ai déjà envoyé 2 mails à leur support mais sans réponse (normal on est en week-end)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## tatouille (30 Janvier 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY4vL8vAzIc


----------



## Yo Eight (30 Janvier 2011)

Je me doute bien que ça doit être "con" comme situation mais vu qu'apparemment elle te fait rire, pourrais-tu au moins indiquer les documents que tu as eu à fournir ?

J'espère au moins que tu n'en ai pas mort 

EDIT: Je précise aussi que je ne suis pas prestataire, je ne représente personne et je ne suis pas non plus auto-entrepreneur (je suis salarié,  je veux faire cette activité à côté). 

C'est pour cela que je voulais savoir si je devais déclaré mon statut à l'état, passer par l'URSAAF, ...etc

Après 3 mois de développement sur le simulateur, il est évident qu'il faut que je l'applique sur le matériel (pour les raisons que vous connaissez )


----------



## ntx (30 Janvier 2011)

Yo Eight a dit:


> C'est pour cela que je voulais savoir si je devais déclaré mon statut à l'état, passer par l'URSAAF, ...etc


Si j'ai bien tout compris par ce que j'ai lu à droite et à gauche, les gains de cette activité sont à déclarer aux impôts comme droits d'auteur. Il doit y avoir la case qu'il faut dans la feuille de déclaration.

L'URSAAF n'a rien à voir la dedans, vu que tu fais cela chez toi comme n'importe quel autre passe-temps.

Mais si d'autres personnes sont impliquées, il va falloir peut être mettre votre statut au clair. On n'est plus dans le même cadre.


----------



## Yo Eight (30 Janvier 2011)

Personne n'est impliqué à part moi. Je voulais également avoir plus de précision sur les documents à fournir car a part ma carte d'identité et mon iban, je vois pas autre chose


----------



## Yo Eight (31 Janvier 2011)

Finalement, Apple m'a recontacté. C'était une erreur de leur part.   J'ai pu finalement activer mon compte.   Merci ntx pour tes précisions


----------



## Mac in black (7 Juin 2011)

Je suis exactement dans le même cas que faut il que je fasse ?


----------

